# Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So, who is all looking forward to the final installment of the saga? I can remember watching C3PO and R2D2 walk up to the gate of Jabba's palace when I was four years old. Watched Return of the Jedi for the first time at the West Acres Theater in Fargo with my cousin in about 1983. Nice to see it all come full circle.

What a great series this has been (except for that annoying Jar Jar) for me, I hope that the third one is even better and sets the stage well for Ep. IV: A New Hope. It'll be cool to watch Anakin turn into Vader.

What do you guys think? Any Star Wars fans out there?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got a good vibe about this one, if not lucas gets force choked.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Big Fan....this one is supposed to be A LOT better than the last 2.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm all geeked up for it. I can't wait to see it and it's making feel a bit nerdy.....anybody else experiencing these symptoms?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah I'm getting the same, its not easy admitting that you are pumped up about such a movie as this.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as I like Star Wars, I will not make the mistake of going on opening night ever again. The last one was weird, I have never seen people stand up and clap throughout a movie, or bring props for that matter. Almost freaked me out a bit. Looking forward to the 3rd episode though.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Big fan I'm pumped to see it also. I put the ewoks in the same catagory as Jar Jar


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fox412 said:


> Big fan I'm pumped to see it also. I put the ewoks in the same catagory as Jar Jar


You gotta be kiddin me, the Ewoks??? They are towards the top of best characters. If I could only find one of them guys to rent, so they could do chores around the house.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Empire Strikes Back was the best! 
I cant wait to watch all 6 in a row on dvd.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah, Jar Jar is so fake, nothing like the real Chubakka. Don't worry, once you guys get laid, you will forget all about that Star Wars stuff.

Just bustin' your balls. I heard Bobcat do a bit on this on Bob & Tom and thought it was pretty funny. I liked the older Star Wars movies better than the 2 new ones but this one is looking good.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

stevepike said:


> Yeah, Jar Jar is so fake, nothing like the real Chubakka. Don't worry, once you guys get laid, you will forget all about that Star Wars stuff.


 :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> As much as I like Star Wars, I will not make the mistake of going on opening night ever again. The last one was weird, I have never seen people stand up and clap throughout a movie, or bring props for that matter. Almost freaked me out a bit. Looking forward to the 3rd episode though.


That would wierd me out, no doubt about it. Holy revenge of the nerds batman.

I guess I'm at the age where star wars was huge when i was a kid. And now my son and daughter like it. It's one of the few movie series that has carried to a new generation and kept its popularity.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Three things...
a) I really enjoy the Star Wars trilogy, but I'd never paint my face as Darth Maul, or even dress up for it for that matter...although if I could find a girl to dress as Leia did when she was Jabba's slave and bring her to the theater...man look out!
2) The Ewoks ruled. Wicket would bust you in the knee with his spear if he could read some of the comments this forum...and if he were real...which he's not. 
d) I can't wait to see the Wookie planet and all the different varieties of Chewbacca there are. That'll be cool. 
7) I'll second that the staying power of the whole Star Wars media empire is impressive. I can remember watching the movies when I was 5, and still have some of the action figures...tightly guarded in an inert-gas filled fireproof safe...IN their original packaging (I wish.)
Catorce) May the force be with you.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> *Three things...*
> *a)* I really enjoy the Star Wars trilogy, but I'd never paint my face as Darth Maul, or even dress up for it for that matter...although if I could find a girl to dress as Leia did when she was Jabba's slave and bring her to the theater...man look out!
> *2)* The Ewoks ruled. Wicket would bust you in the knee with his spear if he could read some of the comments this forum...and if he were real...which he's not.
> *d) *I can't wait to see the Wookie planet and all the different varieties of Chewbacca there are. That'll be cool.
> ...


Nice :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

There were 15-20 tents pitched outside the Grand Theatre in Bismarck last night. The "campers" were in their full ensembles with light-sabors and everything.

I went to the movie "crash" at 7 and when we came out at 9, the lot across the street was full of tents!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am glad I am not into the whole star wars thing


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I like the original star wars movie that came out when I was a little kid. I even watched the second one, and by the time the third one came out, I had already lost interest in the whole thing. It is just a made up story, which is fine if you enjoy it and want to keep making Lucas rich, by all means keep going and seeing them, but those people camping out in tents and dressing up like the characters are just freaks. Plain and simple. The only people that are freakier than that are the Star Trek freaks. :roll:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> There were 15-20 tents pitched outside the Grand Theatre in Bismarck last night. The "campers" were in their full ensembles with light-sabors and everything.
> 
> I went to the movie "crash" at 7 and when we came out at 9, the lot across the street was full of tents!


Camping in a parking lot 2 see a movie. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
I like to watch the star wars movies, but I would never camp out or dress up for it!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Spoke to a guy I know from an online game I play last night, he just spent 600 on a storm trooper getup off of ebay, if I could smack him thru the internet, I would.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I must be a huge nerd (or not really) because I have never saw any of the star wars movies. I don't really understand why they would make and release episodes 4, 5 and 6, and then make and release 1, 2 and 3. Oh, well, I am too old for that stuff now. Somehow, I don't feel like I am missing out on anything for not seeing them!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

:withstupid: I wish that could read I am with the smart guy above me because I have never watched the movies and Don't care if I ever do.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Why am I stupid for not having seen them and not caring if I do?


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh, I understand what you meant---You wish the sign could say that you were with me in that you have never seen them and don't care if you do. Gotcha. I thought you were picking something apart that I said and i didn't think I said anything offensive!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

it is nerdy to admit, but I am planning to check out the movie on Thursday night. I have not seen any tents in the parking lot here in Devils Lake. I am not sure someone would even try that here.

I am a fan of the first three. I think when you computer animate a character, you loose the identity of movie. I remember reading that it took some actors 4-6 hours to get into costume during the first 3 Star Wars. Now that is commitment!

Princess Leia at Jabba the Huts Palace...-amn she was H.O.T

Also, the Asian lady who plays a jedi in this new Star Wars film was featured in -layboy this month. The force was definitely with her.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Also, the Asian lady who plays a jedi in this new Star Wars film was featured in -layboy this month. The force was definitely with her.


LOL, great quote. - I heard that LucasFilm cut 90% of her scenes out because they didn't want to be affilliated with her connection to indecent and family UNfriendly materials. C'est la vie, I guess.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I cant believe I didnt see this one sooner...I dont come to this thread very often.

Nerdly Shimerdly, ....who the hell cares. If guys are going to get all "bent out of shape" because you have a passion for SI FI...esp. Star Wars they need to "lighten up"....lol....

I LOVE it...although I wont get all dressed up. I am a HUGE fan. None the less I will not wait in line for a week.... :wink: ......My idea of camping out does not have anything to do with concrete under my tent...lol

I will probably wait a couple of weeks to go see it. It is suppose to be outstanding!!!! There is suppose to be a hell of a lightsaber battle...that will be awsome.

NJ, I have more Star Wars "toys" than I have guns, fishing rods and hunting gadgets....I know, it is pretty sad.....lol....most of them have been partly burned from firecrackers and various other types of pyrotechnics but, hey, I used them.....

I understand that you use to play D&D. Do you still play??? I am a hell of a D&D master....I tend to be more sympathtic to chaotic characters but I am still fair......have not played in years...I use to play alot in highschool and on the boat....

Anyway, enjoy the show..I know I will...take care guys!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

JIffy -

Yup, did them all, D&D, BattleTech/Mechwarrior, HeroQuest, Magic the Gathering, Star Trek: TCC. I was king dork in high school: Speech, Science Olympiad, Student Congress, Student Council. Loved every minute of it 

Quit alltogether when I realized "damn this stuff is expensive" and started fishing. I've realized that "damn fishing is expensive" but that doesn't seem to stop me. Nor will it!

Most of my Star Wars figures ended up buried in the Sarlack Pit (the beach at the lake cabin) when I was six or so. I think I have a Chewbacca in the old toybox in storage.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

nj

She has nice llight sabers too!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Then there's the guys that get up at 2:30 am and get all dressed up in camo......pick-up all there buddies, also dressed in camo at 3:30am.....drive 80-150 miles in the snow, rain and/or ice to get to a frozen field to set up 100-300 bigfoot decoys......then lay in a coffin looking blind awaiting the first flight of waterfowl for the day about 1/2 hour before the freaking sun comes up.

Tell me who's Crazy?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Fieldhunter:

You sound like my ex-wife. This isn't her secretly spying on me is it??

Just joking with you. I am guessing lots of guys either heard that at one time or still hear that now.

Call me crazy...nothing beats a rain/sleet/snow day lying out in a bed of bigfoot decoys....yeah, baby!!!

nj:

Have you checked out the jedi's light sabers yet??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Ok time to fess up. Who gets the "nerd of the day" award. Who went to the midnight showing dressed up as darth?

I'm gonna wait a while, maybe next week and take my kids, they like the movies to. I have heard though this one is a more violent. Hope it's ok for a 3 & 5 year old.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes, I was a Trekie" in the seventies and now I love the Star Wars series. Also enjoyed some of the old sci fi movies such as "Thirteen Ghosts" with the 3 D glasses, the "Blob," "Day of the Triffids." Very low tech but the best of their times!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nope...haven't seen the latest issue...my roomate had a regular subscription in Law School. I sure miss reading those articles. LOL!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Talked to my buddy in the cities and he went at mdnight and it was by far better than the first two. He said there is a lot of violence and that I would want to see it first before taking my six-year old.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiffy you are a dork you can't stay in my camper anymore in July. Hahahah just kidding


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Called the DL theaters. Only a few people were there for the 12:45 show. 7pm is sold out. nobody dressed up yet the manager said.

this post is going to get very large by tomorrow afternoon I am afraid.

"R2, I suggest another stragety. Let the wookie win"


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.ron4president.com/images/Star_Wars_Kid.wmv

I'm sure you've all seen this, but I thought i'd throw it up for those of you who haven't.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sota.....you better be nice to me....I'll place a super duper extra powerful voodo hex on ya,.....lol...... 

I drove by one of the theaters hear in Fargo last night about 7:00 and they were all out in "force"....no pun intended.... :wink: . They were out in the parking lot having lightsaber duels.....lol......I so much wanted to go rent a Spock costume and walk up there and say "Live long and prosper...".....lol.....can you imagine the looks I would of gotten  ...they would of probablly "charged" me with their fake lightsabers.....lol.....I would of probably been forced to use the Vulcan death grip on them.....


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

OK!
If you don't get help at Prairie, please get help somewhere.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

So. Whats the verdict. Is it way to violent for kids?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I took my son (almost 16) to see it last night and both of us thought it was a good movie and it tied up everything - with a little extra at the end.

With regard to violence, it depends on the ages of your children. There are heads, arms and legs lost in light saber duels but nothing you hadn't seen before - for the most part.

However, the conversion shall we say of Anaken into Darth and the need for his suit is fairly graphic. Shall we say that burns are never a pretty sight...

Yet, I do not feel there is any gratuitous dismemberment or deaths.

I mean, come on, in the first Star Wars there were whole worlds of people being exterminated. I would have to say the body count is high but I cannot say there was any blood (of whatever color) smeared across the screen. And it is the most adult out of the last three and the final chapters by far...action, plot and drama wise.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

hey the star wars kid clip was on the news today.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

"I was king dork in high school"

Pretty much sums up this whole thread. :beer: :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> JIffy -
> 
> Yup, did them all, D&D, BattleTech/Mechwarrior, HeroQuest, Magic the Gathering, Star Trek: TCC. I was king dork in high school: Speech, Science Olympiad, Student Congress, Student Council. Loved every minute of it


who wants to sit by the lockers after school and beat up the geeky dweeb?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It sounds like you have forceeded your expectations of "dweebs"........it sounds like you "really" dont know me.......however, I take your comments in jest....all in good humor man....take care!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> It sounds like you have forceeded your expectations of "dweebs"........it sounds like you "really" dont know me.......however, I take your comments in jest....all in good humor man....take care!!!!


Thats BS, smalls was not talking in jest. He needs a good a$$kicking.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I am glad I am not into the whole star wars thing


I'll second that but I'll have to see the 1st episode and see what I think after that.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Smalls- what gives man???

Jiffy and nj are probably top CEO's of some company that YOU work for. They probably drive BMW's on the weekdays and their H2 Hummers on the weekends.

Going to see Star Wars this weekend. Can't wait.

We got your backs guys.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Jiffy and nj are probably top CEO's of some company that YOU work for


LOL!!!

Not quite a CEO...but I am the city prosecutor...come kick my *** and you will win an all inclusive stay at the Barnes County Correctional Facility, two lovely all stainless steel bracelets, and first class transportation to and from the holding area and arraignment.

We're the dorks you feared would run your life one day...LOL! :lol:

Now...where's my Starship Enterprise Trapper Keeper at?!? I mean...that's where I keep all my important work stuff...

Jiffy weren't you in the Corps? Huh...I don't think I've ever heard a US Marine referred to as a dweeb. That might be a first.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

nj:

That is darn funny.

"Smalls" is probably not the name you want when entering the Barnes County Correctional Facility.

I still use my 1979 Star Wars lunchbox and I got a peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich waiting for me....

Anyone catch Episode II on TV on Sunday night?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

nj and live2hunt,

I almost spewed mountain dew through my nose.....

Dont tell anyone but....I have 7 pairs of underoos....one for each day of the week.....I keep them neatly packed away in my Flash Gordon backpack......I am rather partial to my superman pair but my wife says she likes my spiderman pair.....she says I look good in red and blue....lol....

yep, I was in the Corps. '92-'96.......

If the weather is bad this weekend I am going to the movies.....If it is good I am Devils Lake bound......take care guys....I'll post a report either way.....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Jiffy:

I live here in Devils Lake and there were lots of fishermen out in the wind last weekend. Many did real well. The warmer weather has picked the bite up from what I here.

If the weather holds up, you should have a good fish on the lake this weekend.

underoos...that was good.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Thats BS, smalls was not talking in jest. He needs a good a$$kicking.


O' DOYLE RULES!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"O'Doyle, I've got a feeling your whole family's going down."

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Here is something to get you star wars nerds excited. This is the only example I have seen of when its exceptable to dress up for a movie!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey! Those are not standard issued SBI237 Empire Stormtrooper Boots!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Went last night. I'll have to give it 1.98738 thumbs up. I've never given out a full two thumbs up, so this rates pretty well.

Order from best to worst Episode: 3, 6, 5 & 2 in a tie, 4, 1


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

They were all good,,, but how do you guys rate them?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Rating for Star Wars

Jedi, Hope, Strikes Back, Sith, Clones, Phantom Menace


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

5(empire), 3(sith), 6(jedi), 2(clone), 4(origianl), 1(stupid jar jar)
The first two are easy for me to rate, The middle three are hard to seperate, and episode one was by far the worst.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

If you like to look for irregularities in movies, this link points out a few from Episode III.

http://www.moviemistakes.com/film4924


----------

